# Bartlesville, Oklahoma Laws



## amwiggi (Mar 22, 2013)

I'm having a hard time understanding our municipal codes regarding chickens and livestock. Can I have ducks? Are my chickens illegal? What about a milk goat? I called animal control for clarification and they said as long as my neighbors don't complain they're not going to come to my door. Does anyone live around here and knows the actual laws? Advice?


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Have to go to the police station or court house to get the actual rules or codes.


----------



## amwiggi (Mar 22, 2013)

I downloaded them via the city website but the only mention of chickens and other fowl is to say the coop can't be built within 100 feet of a residential home. I guess if I went to the court house someone would be able to clarify it all for me.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

That may be the only rule on the books. Verify that and you're good.


----------



## KeyMan (Jun 26, 2012)

Thank goodness I live in the country. I know there has to be laws....but some seem like too much to me, Good luck on less restriction's.


----------



## amwiggi (Mar 22, 2013)

I found out today that a special zoning permit is required to have my chickens in town. I spent $60 today on fees just to apply for the permit and I have to appear before a panel during a public hearing to be considered for approval. Ugh. That means for the next 30 days my ladies are illegal residents. How would I go about getting the laws here changed? I can't imagine most people wanting to go through this hassle to own their own chickens.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Be an exemplary model. Walk the walk.


----------



## amwiggi (Mar 22, 2013)

I'm trying. I love my girls, so I'll jump through the hoops to keep them.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

Just remember....it's the _SQUEAKY WHEEL that gets the SHAFT._

_I'm LEGAL here..._but...if I wasn't....I wouldn't tell the Gub-Mint _NUTHIN'.

_( Maybe you could put wheels on your Coop....in case you are only 95 feet from a residential structure. _such nonsense !!! _)


----------



## KeyMan (Jun 26, 2012)

I know there has to be laws.......... But look where this country started to where we are today. Do you really think we are still moving forward?


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

No key man, but I've already expressed my opinion on that. And I don't believe our current president is the problem. 

Shhhhhhhhhh!


----------

